# Eddy Has a Pacemaker Implanted



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's wish him a quick recovery from his heart surgery.

Some observers have said he would never be allowed to race nowaday due to his irregular heart.

This makes me feel incredibly old.


----------

